# One food that contains all the nutrients your body needs.



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

It's organ meats. Yes, it's also where the animal stores all the toxins, but it's relatively cheap meat. I'm thinking I'm gonna buy it organic and bottle in up in the old pressure canner. 
Dr. Berg mentions it @ 17:38 in this YouTube video. I love this guy! Well, not_ love--love_, but love.


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

Are you kidding me??? This Chiropractor is the biggest quack on the net!

For example...find me one other person OUTSIDE of the beef industry who would say that consuming cow LIVER is healthy! The biggest source of BAD cholesterol you can possibly put in your body....along with every other poison beef is consuming.

About the only thing in this particular video that makes ANY sense is the consumption of kale. That's IT!

This dude will KILL you with his crap!

Google him and you'll find complaints, investigations, and REAL dietary experts who completely tear his "opinions" apart. He is completely alone in his opinions. No supporters who have any background at all.

As in the movie "In Search of the Holy Grail", take their advice. RUN AWAY! RUN AWAY!

If you're looking for a REAL nutritionist and health expert, I would suggest Dr Josh Axe. His YouTube site is: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCgtp61tf9tYF7nG_gIQ94LQ Peer reviewed, and certified. You'll probably find him attractive as well!


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

I didn't watch the video but in terms of consuming organ meats, Weston Price did the research almost 100 years ago and it is solid. Animal products, esp. organ meats, are a common factor in something like 13 different indigenous cultures across the world where heart disease and dental health was remarkably lower than average.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Organ Meat?

(Slippy giggles, starts to write then realizes @Cricket would not approve and @Denton would have to scramble to edit my post! Organ Meat huh? :vs_smirk


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Better not let that get out or it's you dudes in trouble when things go south...emergency food supply on the hoof, so to speak. 



Slippy said:


> Organ Meat?
> 
> (Slippy giggles, starts to write then realizes @Cricket would not approve and @Denton would have to scramble to edit my post! Organ Meat huh? :vs_smirk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

indie said:


> I didn't watch the video but in terms of consuming organ meats, Weston Price did the research almost 100 years ago and it is solid. Animal products, esp. organ meats, are a common factor in something like 13 different indigenous cultures across the world where heart disease and dental health was remarkably lower than average.


I'm thinking eating organs might be incidental and other factors the reason.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

You should look up the research. I'm kind of a foodie, but I found it really fascinating. Nutrition is such a big, mysterious world.



Denton said:


> I'm thinking eating organs might be incidental and other factors the reason.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Organ Meat?
> 
> (Slippy giggles, starts to write then realizes @Cricket would not approve and @Denton would have to scramble to edit my post! Organ Meat huh? :vs_smirk


Huhhh? You mean after busting my but out back this morning ....... (A Watchman calls his wife and tells her instead of meeting for lunch at Luby's, for a healthy plate of liver and sautéed onions he thinks we better meet at one of them new salad bar places)


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

My Daddy always said milk was the most perfect food..since babies can live on it ok. Sure he was speaking of Mothers milk. Cow milk is made for baby cows.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Goat milk is made for everyone!


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Tried lamsbs quarters?


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

indie said:


> Goat milk is made for everyone!


Way too much protein for humans. Pretty good evidence too much protein is what is killing us off. Our highest need for protein intake is when we are babies. Mothers milk is about 8% protein..which is about the same as a fresh tomater. Just noticed in trying to find a rational link..pig milk seems to be right on the money. Thinking a expert gene splicer could prob come up with a cow which gave Mothers milk..or at least pig milk. We might need to tell Trump about that.
http://ansci.illinois.edu/static/ansc438/Milkcompsynth/milkcomp_table.html


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> Way too much protein for humans. Pretty good evidence too much protein is what is killing us off. Our highest need for protein intake is when we are babies. Mothers milk is about 8% protein..which is about the same as a fresh tomater. Just noticed in trying to find a rational link..pig milk seems to be right on the money. Thinking a expert gene splicer could prob come up with a cow which gave Mothers milk..or at least pig milk. We might need to tell Trump about that.
> Milk Composition - Species Table


Now, you tell me. I eat an average of four eggs a day. That doesn't count the average of a chicken breast for lunch, Monday-Friday.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Mad Trapper said:


> Tried lamsbs quarters?


No. Heard the word a few times is about it. Kindly tell us about it. Always like learning new things. Thanks.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Lambss quarterer.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Denton said:


> Now, you tell me. I eat an average of four eggs a day. That doesn't count the average of a chicken breast for lunch, Monday-Friday.


Yikes. You might need some kinda exorcism. Instead of that try having some fresh fruit for breakast. All you want. If you get hungry quicker than way past lunch..then eat the eggs.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> Yikes. You might need some kinda exorcism. Instead of that try having some fresh fruit for breakast. All you want. If you get hungry quicker than way past lunch..then eat the eggs.


Fruit? Most has waaay too much sugar!

I do eat an avocado with the eggs, along with spinach.

Avocados aren't as full of sugar as a lot of other fruit.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Ok..guess you best stick with the eggs. As Darryl Royal sometimes said..Let us dance with who brung us.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> Ok..guess you best stick with the eggs. As Darryl Royal sometimes said..Let us dance with who brung us.


OK, I'll do the full disclaimer thing....

Wifey was baking a lot at one point, and we weren't eating as many eggs. I've been buying two dozen a week from a friend, and haven't bothered to cut it back to a dozen/week. Not wanting to waste them...

I'm growing feathers.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Denton said:


> OK, I'll do the full disclaimer thing....
> 
> Wifey was baking a lot at one point, and we weren't eating as many eggs. I've been buying two dozen a week from a friend, and haven't bothered to cut it back to a dozen/week. Not wanting to waste them...
> 
> I'm growing feathers.


Just eat the whites with salt and pepper.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Meat and veggies. It's what's for dinner.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> No. Heard the word a few times is about it. Kindly tell us about it. Always like learning new things. Thanks.


A "Weed" that is better to eat than spinsch. If it had more protien, that it does vs most all Veggies, it would be a complete nutition.

Got That? It grows and self seeds, BETTER than spinach. MORE protien.

I "weed" in my garden. Prolific and chokes out outher swines. Think Free spinach every spring. Or try to eat WEEDS!!!!

No stems and seeds that you don't need, lambs quarters is *bad ass weed*


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Cheap hotdogs and brats. Course you never know what organs are in there.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

3X better than spinach



bigwheel said:


> No. Heard the word a few times is about it. Kindly tell us about it. Always like learning new things. Thanks.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

bigwheel said:


> My Daddy always said milk was the most perfect food..since babies can live on it ok. Sure he was speaking of Mothers milk. Cow milk is made for baby cows.


This is very true.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

SittingElf said:


> Are you kidding me??? This Chiropractor is the biggest quack on the net!
> 
> For example...find me one other person OUTSIDE of the beef industry who would say that consuming cow LIVER is healthy! The biggest source of BAD cholesterol you can possibly put in your body....along with every other poison beef is consuming.
> 
> ...


Organic grass fed meat is what he's talking about. There are healthy fats and unhealthy fats. It's the unhealthy fats that cause problems. You're replying too quickly without really knowing what he's talking about.

http://chriskresser.com/how-to-eat-more-organ-meats/#Liver

....While tongue and heart are both excellent choices and great introductions to organ meat consumption, liver is by far the most important organ meat you should be eating. It's one of the most nutrient-dense foods in existence, and contains many nutrients that are difficult to get elsewhere.

Liver is an important source of retinol, which is pre-formed vitamin A. Just three ounces of beef liver contains 26,973 IU of vitamin A, while pork liver and chicken liver contain 15,306 IU and 11,335 IU, respectively. (3) If you aren't supplementing with cod liver oil, you'll probably want to eat liver a couple times a week to make sure you're getting enough vitamin A, especially if you have skin problems.

Folate, choline, and vitamin B12 are three more nutrients that are found abundantly in liver, and they can be especially important in the context of a Paleo diet. Two Paleo staples - muscle meat and eggs - contain a high proportion of the amino acid methionine, and higher intakes of methionine increase homocysteine production. This increases the need for vitamins B6, B12, folate, betaine, and choline, which recycle homocysteine. (4, 5)

Although all meats contain some amount of vitamin B12, liver (especially beef liver) blows everything else out of the water, with almost three times as much B12 as kidney, seven times as much as heart, and about 17 times as much as tongue or ground beef. (6) Choline is concentrated mainly in egg yolks and liver, so if you aren't eating egg yolks it's important to get some liver into your diet.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Lambsquarters, raw: nutritional value and analysis


bigwheel said:


> No. Heard the word a few times is about it. Kindly tell us about it. Always like learning new things. Thanks.


Lambsquarters, raw: nutritional value and analysisLambsquarters, raw: nutritional value and analysis

http://www.ediblewildfood.com/lambs-quarters.aspx

http://skipthepie.org/vegetables-and-vegetable-products/lambsquarters-raw/compared-to/spinach-raw/


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Got a good laugh at Slips post 

I think deer heart is good to go. No idea about bovine heart though it would be a certainty native american indians ate the whole animal and used every part. Be an interesting research project to know exactly what they did with the whole bison.


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

My neighbor (two and a half miles away) swears by organ meat. He takes his dogs out hunting every day. He shoots jack rabbits for them, and uses a Benjamin pump pellet pistol to pot those little desert chipmunks, sagemunks, I call em. Shoots em in the head, takes em home, freezes them, and eats them whole, frozen. Munkcicles. Been doing it for twenty years, and does not look his 68 years at all. 'Course, he logs 8k miles a year on a mountain bike, too. I like to fancy myself a mountain man, but this guy beats me six ways from Sunday.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

and I thought it was talking about Lamb Meat?
I will check at whole foods, for this lambsquarters.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I am going to check with the weed salesmen on getting some of that stuff.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

some organ meat is very good , you have to try it , I did when I was a kid and loved it . " pork brains , hearts , liver , I have eaten all parts of a pig at some point in time . I eat the heart and liver , brains of every animal I kill , if it's cooked right it's very good eaten ." we southern boys don't waste anything ".


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

The most perfectly balanced diet in the world....The Cheeseburger and fries with a small vanilla shake!.. All the food groups! perfectly balanced carbs and protein!

You could eat this 3 times a day and have nothing else in your life and you'd be healthy! (BTW for those that dont know a thick slice of tomato has as much vitamin c as a glass of oj!)


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

SGT E said:


> The most perfectly balanced diet in the world....The Cheeseburger and fries with a small vanilla shake!.. All the food groups! perfectly balanced carbs and protein!
> 
> You could eat this 3 times a day and have nothing else in your life and you'd be healthy! (BTW for those that dont know a thick slice of tomato has as much vitamin c as a glass of oj!)


:vs_laugh:


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

SGT E: I beg to differ. The combo pizza (no anchovies, I hate anchovies, anchovies are the only thing I will not eat. Yet. But I hate anchovies). A psychiatrist I used to work with, a very smart man, recommends giant combo pizza washed down with pitchers of beer. All the food groups in one handy slice.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Ok Stick..I will take your anchovies on my pizza. Sometimes I just eat them out of the can. Add pickled japs.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

bigwheel said:


> Ok Stick..I will take your anchovies on my pizza. Sometimes I just eat them out of the can. Add pickled japs.


Neighbor, you eat anchovies out of the can? Good for you ...... so do I.

I'll take any leftovers for my pizza also.


----------

